# GSP gets a Nick Cerio's Kenpo 4th dan trainer for his KICKS



## FireWalker (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I just wanted to share that the NCK teacher at the new  dojo i'm going that teaches Nick Cerio's Kenpo is the new Kicking trainer for st-pierre ! viva kenpo !

here is the link with the translation ( people know GSP is french )


Very funny, lots of people were saying you see GSP won't never get a karaté trainer etc... but when he saw Thompson wonderboy in action hammering hendrix he found out karaté is not bad at all.

Google Translate

he is training him since 2 years. there is the second article of this year.

Google Translate

nice right ?


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 15, 2018)

"After the Thompson-Hendricks bout in February, I received a call from his agent. Georges wanted to work on his combat skills at a longer distance. There is a clear evolution in the UFC with this new parameter being installed and someone who can better control his distance adds a string to his bow, "said Samuel Gagnon during a meeting in morning.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 16, 2018)

Would never get a karate trainer....you do know karate is his original style right?


----------



## frank raud (Sep 16, 2018)

FireWalker said:


> "After the Thompson-Hendricks bout in February, I received a call from his agent. Georges wanted to work on his combat skills at a longer distance. There is a clear evolution in the UFC with this new parameter being installed and someone who can better control his distance adds a string to his bow, "said Samuel Gagnon during a meeting in morning.


If you scroll down on this link, you can see a tweet from GSP from Sept 15 2015 showing a picture of GSP with Sensei Gagnon.   HTMTT? Blake Griffin trains with Cerrone, USADA.


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 16, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Would never get a karate trainer....you do know karate is his original style right?




hmm let's see from 7 to 12 years old ? 

i'm talking about is training for MMA my friend


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 16, 2018)

FireWalker said:


> hmm let's see from 7 to 12 years old ?
> 
> i'm talking about is training for MMA my friend


He's a black belt in karate and still trains it to this day. For one of his open workouts he did a kata in a gi and trains with a number of karate champions and point fighting champions. Just follow his Facebook and you'll see it. Plus he's trained regularly with Stephen Thompson and his dad.

You say he found out karates not bad...well he never thought that because that's his base style. So yeah he's training with that guy...okay cool gsp trains with anyone he can heck he asked Joe rogan for kicking tips. Anyway he's not training for Mma anymore as he's pretty much retired he's just training because he likes training. He's said it before he's always preferred the training over the actual fighting


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 16, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> He's a black belt in karate and still trains it to this day. For one of his open workouts he did a kata in a gi and trains with a number of karate champions and point fighting champions. Just follow his Facebook and you'll see it. Plus he's trained regularly with Stephen Thompson and his dad.
> 
> You say he found out karates not bad...well he never thought that because that's his base style. So yeah he's training with that guy...okay cool gsp trains with anyone he can heck he asked Joe rogan for kicking tips. Anyway he's not training for Mma anymore as he's pretty much retired he's just training because he likes training. He's said it before he's always preferred the training over the actual fighting




where do you get he never stopped ? in his official bio it says he stopped training karaté at 16 and wikipedia as well, he says himself he started training KICKS not really karaté about in 2014-2015.

i don't see anywhere that he never stopped training karaté, maybe you have better sourcing than his offical bio?


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 16, 2018)

FireWalker said:


> where do you get he never stopped ? in his official bio it says he stopped training karaté at 16 and wikipedia as well, he says himself he started training KICKS not really karaté about in 2014-2015.
> 
> i don't see anywhere that he never stopped training karaté, maybe you have better sourcing than his offical bio?


Lol so Wikipedia says it so it must be true lol. If he had stopped training when he was kid do you really think he'd remember any katas still? I've read his actual Facebook posts where he literally says he's always practiced his karate whenever he gets the chance to.


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 16, 2018)

FireWalker said:


> where do you get he never stopped ? in his official bio it says he stopped training karaté at 16 and wikipedia as well, he says himself he started training KICKS not really karaté about in 2014-2015.
> 
> i don't see anywhere that he never stopped training karaté, maybe you have better sourcing than his offical bio?


Also if I wanted a guy to train my kicks I would not pick a kenpo guy. Kenpo is not a kicking style especially for Mma kicks. Most kenpo kicks are to the groin


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 16, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Lol so Wikipedia says it so it must be true lol. If he had stopped training when he was kid do you really think he'd remember any katas still? I've read his actual Facebook posts where he literally says he's always practiced his karate whenever he gets the chance to.



Nice to know, i did not know that, fair assumption


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 16, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Also if I wanted a guy to train my kicks I would not pick a kenpo guy. Kenpo is not a kicking style especially for Mma kicks. Most kenpo kicks are to the groin




Did you read the articles i posted ?

Thompson kicking comes from KENPO, and he has alot more than kicks to the groin, me thinks u are ignorant as to what kenpo is really about.

And why would i trust you OVER GSP who clearly said he wanna train his kicking cuz he was impressed by thompson ? still think kenpo kicking sucks ?

maybe it's your kenpo style that lacks kicks ? Nick Cerio's Kenpo have alot of kiking champs in point sparring, so they basically train all the kicks, i wonder where u got your information from


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 16, 2018)

FireWalker said:


> Did you read the articles i posted ?
> 
> Thompson kicking comes from KENPO, and he has alot more than kicks to the groin, me thinks u are ignorant as to what kenpo is really about.
> 
> ...


Thompson was also a professional kickboxer not just karate. 

I'll tell you where I get my information from over 20 years of training kenpo with numerous high level instructors including Lee wedlake one of the top kenpo practitioners in the world, from helping run and referee and compete numerous kenpo tournaments and seminars and gradings. From attending camps all over the world. From earning my black belt from Bob white one of the most respected 10th dans in the world of kenpo and a very accomplished fighter in his prime, from running my own kenpo group.....so yeah I think I have a good enough understanding of kenpo


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 16, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Thompson was also a professional kickboxer not just karate.
> 
> I'll tell you where I get my information from over 20 years of training kenpo with numerous high level instructors including Lee wedlake one of the top kenpo practitioners in the world, from helping run and referee and compete numerous kenpo tournaments and seminars and gradings. From attending camps all over the world. From earning my black belt from Bob white one of the most respected 10th dans in the world of kenpo and a very accomplished fighter in his prime, from running my own kenpo group.....so yeah I think I have a good enough understanding of kenpo



It was not Hypothetical, whatever your understanding of kenpo is and your attitude of i know better, theres alot of kicking in kenpo, it's for higher level students.

Fact is you can't deny GSP is training with a nick cerio kenpo 4th dan that has no other certification to help him with his kicking, do you deny that fact ?

i mean, i wasn't try to score a hypothetical point, i was saying it is going on right now, so you know better than GSP and would never take a kenpo guy to train kicking and yet he does, man your so godlike


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 16, 2018)

FireWalker said:


> It was not Hypothetical, whatever your understanding of kenpo is and your attitude of i know better, theres alot of kicking in kenpo, it's for higher level students.
> 
> Fact is you can't deny GSP is training with a nick cerio kenpo 4th dan that has no other certification to help him with his kicking, do you deny that fact ?
> 
> i mean, i wasn't try to score a hypothetical point, i was saying it is going on right now, so you know better than GSP and would never take a kenpo guy to train kicking and yet he does, man your so godlike


Lol vivid imagination you've got I never said a thing like that. You're the one making it sound like he's never taken a karate class before he trained with this guy....let's be honest all this thread is is you name dropping to tell us you train with a guy who trains with gsp. Whether or not he's training with some guy I've never heard of who's a black belt from another guy I've never heard of really makes no difference to me. All I said he's been training karate a /long/ time before he even heard of this guy. That's literally all I said. Where on earth did I say I was godlike you said I don't understand kenpo so I simply told you my experience. You should probably take a deep breath and calm down buddy


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 16, 2018)

Also if I wanted a guy to train my kicks I would not pick a kenpo guy. Kenpo is not a kicking style especially for Mma kicks. Most kenpo kicks are to the groin

you said that yourself, why deny it ?

what does his background in karaté have anything to do with the fact he got this guy as a trainer for his kicks ?

No kicking in kenpo, seriously your a troll, go find another thread and stop hijacking this one plz, no flame wars, fact straight, GSP got this guy to train kicks thats all

no you don't know better than GSP for kicking i'm sorry man, ur a flamer


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 16, 2018)

FireWalker said:


> Also if I wanted a guy to train my kicks I would not pick a kenpo guy. Kenpo is not a kicking style especially for Mma kicks. Most kenpo kicks are to the groin
> 
> you said that yourself, why deny it ?
> 
> ...


I'm not denying it. I said it and I meant it. Any high level kenpo guy will tell you the same thing. Kenpos a street fighting art what do they need high kicks for?.

Lol I don't care if he trains with some guy I don't care one bit if he does or doesn't lol

Where did I say there were no kicks in kenpo where did I say those exact words there are no kicks in kenpo. Kenpo is primarily a hand striking style. What does the word kenpo translate to?

This is what you said.

When he saw Thompson wonderboy he saw karate wasn't so bad after all.....I said he already knew since he'd been training in it for years that's literally what I said. You're the one that got upset buddy.

I'm very confused about what your upset I simply said he's been training karate all his life with numerous champions not just this guy. You're that started making personal attacks 

Okay I'll give you what you want.

WOW that's amazing you train with a guy who trains with gsp. WOW that's sooooo cool.

Happy? Good good


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 16, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I'm not denying it. I said it and I meant it. Any high level kenpo guy will tell you the same thing. Kenpos a street fighting art what do they need high kicks for?.
> 
> Lol I don't care if he trains with some guy I don't care one bit if he does or doesn't lol
> 
> ...




yep thanks that's what i wanted to hear, was just trying to make a point that kenpo can be relevant for MMA fighting.

American Kenpo is 90 % different from Nick cerio's which is more hawaii style, what kind of kenpo do you practice my friend ?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 16, 2018)

FireWalker said:


> Also if I wanted a guy to train my kicks I would not pick a kenpo guy. Kenpo is not a kicking style especially for Mma kicks. Most kenpo kicks are to the groin
> 
> you said that yourself, why deny it ?
> 
> ...


Side note, I'm going to agree with headhunter that the kenpo/kempo styles I've seen have high kicks in the curriculum, but they're not trained as extensively as other styles. The ones I've been to have all had the attitude of "yes, they're in the curriculum and you should learn them, but don't focus on them. Any kicks you will be doing shouldn't be above chest (or waist depending on the instructor) height".

Edit: my main style, where I've trained under many different instructors from different dojos with that attitude, is an offshoot of nick cerio kenpo. And the techniques are different, but from what I've seen of american kenpo a lot of the philosophy and methods are the same.


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 16, 2018)

I was just happy to share that a fighter like GSP would be trained under a Nick Cerio's Kenpo practicionner and that's what i wanted to share on the kenpo forum 

that was the original intent of the discussion


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 16, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Side note, I'm going to agree with headhunter that the kenpo/kempo styles I've seen have high kicks in the curriculum, but they're not trained as extensively as other styles. The ones I've been to have all had the attitude of "yes, they're in the curriculum and you should learn them, but don't focus on them. Any kicks you will be doing shouldn't be above chest (or waist depending on the instructor) height".
> 
> Edit: my main style, where I've trained under many different instructors from different dojos with that attitude, is an offshoot of nick cerio kenpo. And the techniques are different, but from what I've seen of american kenpo a lot of the philosophy and methods are the same.


 
Oh ok nice, anyway let's get back to some more positive notes, maybe those particular schools train kicks alot more than usual for WKC and quebec open and many tournaments they have. You guys are probably right about kicks and kenpo curiculum, i Noticed that nick cerio's added alot of karate shotokan and karaté kyokushin AFTER villari's and shaolin kenpo karate breakup, is it possible that the many kicks would have been emphasized with the addition of these katas in the style ? 

which are : 

Pinan 1 - Based on Taikyoku #1 of Kyokushin Kai
Cat 1 - Based on Heinan Sandan of Kyokushin Kai
Cat 2 - Based on Heinan Yondan of Kyokushin Kai
Cat 3 - Creation of Nick Cerio, based on Heinan Series from Kyokushin Kai

BassaÃ¯ DaÃ¯ - Form from Shotokan Karate
Empi - Form from Shotokan Karate
Konku DaÃ¯ - Form from Shotokan Karate
Goju Shi Ho - Form from Shotokan Karate
Sanchin - Traditional Karate form 

what do you guys think ? there's quite a couple of those that use high kicks, while the shotokan katas are not required anymore to progress in the style, they still were in the original curiculum


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 16, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Side note, I'm going to agree with headhunter that the kenpo/kempo styles I've seen have high kicks in the curriculum, but they're not trained as extensively as other styles. The ones I've been to have all had the attitude of "yes, they're in the curriculum and you should learn them, but don't focus on them. Any kicks you will be doing shouldn't be above chest (or waist depending on the instructor) height".
> 
> Edit: my main style, where I've trained under many different instructors from different dojos with that attitude, is an offshoot of nick cerio kenpo. And the techniques are different, but from what I've seen of american kenpo a lot of the philosophy and methods are the same.


Personally this is what I've seen. High kicks aren't taught but aren't forbidden. Like they tell you to do a roundhouse kick and unless specifically told to go to the knee or chest you can choose your height. But in the actual techniques there are no high kicks. I've always been told the only time to kick to the head in a real fight is if they've doubled over and there heads low. Also high kicks are good to develop your lower kicks because if you can get good power in a head kick your body or leg kick will be even harder


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 16, 2018)

FireWalker said:


> Oh ok nice, anyway let's get back to some more positive notes, maybe those particular schools train kicks alot more than usual for WKC and quebec open and many tournaments they have. You guys are probably right about kicks and kenpo curiculum, i Noticed that nick cerio's added alot of karate shotokan and karaté kyokushin AFTER villari's and shaolin kenpo karate breakup, is it possible that the many kicks would have been emphasized with the addition of these katas in the style ?
> 
> which are :
> 
> ...


I know my offshoot (shaolin but not villari) included pinan 1, I learned Bassai Dai separately and definitely nothing similar to it in SKK. Going to have to look at the other ones-I had no idea that he added so many additional forms to the curriculum! I'm curious to see if any were also added to SKK as well, under different names.


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 16, 2018)

lists of all his original forms taken from there : 

MT:The Forms of Nick Cerio's Kenpo -  		 		Deluxe Martial Arts Forums


*Kata - Origin*
Blocking Form 1 - Stationary Blocking Set from Karazenpo Goshinjutsu
Blocking Form 2 - Creation of Nick Cerio, based on BF1 with addition of foot movement
Blocking Form 3 - Creation of Nick Cerio, BF2 but with extensions of blocks
Blocking Form 4 - Creation of Nick Cerio, BF2 but with open handed blocks
Blocking Form 5 - Creation of Nick Cerio, BF4 but with added hand strikes 
Pinan 1 - Based on Taikyoku #1 of Kyokushin Kai
Pinan 2 - Same "I" pattern as Pinan 1 but with Cerio Combinations 2,3 and 4 incorporated
Pinan 3 - Same "I" pattern as Pinan 1 but with Cerio Combinations 5,6,7 and 8 incorporated
Cat 1 - Based on Heinan Sandan of Kyokushin Kai
Cat 2 - Based on Heinan Yondan of Kyokushin Kai
Cat 3 - Creation of Nick Cerio, based on Heinan Series from Kyokushin Kai
Circle of the Tiger - Based on Katas 3,4 and 5 of Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu
Circle of the Leopard - Based on Kata 2 of Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu
Circle of the Panther - Based on Kata 7 of Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu
Statue of the Crane - Based on Kata 8 of Karazenpo Go Shinjutsu
Hansuki - Form presented to Nick Cerio by GM Bill Chun Sr.
Lin Wan Kune - Form presented to Nick Cerio by Sifu Gan Fong Chin 
BassaÃ¯ DaÃ¯ - Form from Shotokan Karate
Empi - Form from Shotokan Karate
Konku DaÃ¯ - Form from Shotokan Karate
Goju Shi Ho - Form from Shotokan Karate
Sanchin - Traditional Karate form 
Cerio No Kon Sho - Bo Form created by Nick Cerio
Cerio No Kon Dai - Bo Form created by Nick Cerio
Shushi No Kon Sho - Traditional Bo form (Master Shushi)
Suji No Kon Sho - Traditional Bo form
Kane Gawa Ni Cho Gama - Traditional Kama form
Matsu Higa No Sai - Traditional Sai form
Hama Higa No Tonfa - Traditional Tonfa form


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 18, 2018)

since we were discussing kenpos and high kick, very interesting kata from the second highest NCK in quebec province :

people that don't like kicks will be disapointed LOL


----------



## KenpoDave (Sep 22, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Also if I wanted a guy to train my kicks I would not pick a kenpo guy. Kenpo is not a kicking style especially for Mma kicks. Most kenpo kicks are to the groin



LOL.


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 23, 2018)

KenpoDave said:


> LOL.



So you agree with him KenpoDave ?  with all the kenpo substyles there is, i'm surprised someone could make such a broad statement.


----------



## KenpoDave (Sep 23, 2018)

FireWalker said:


> So you agree with him KenpoDave ?  with all the kenpo substyles there is, i'm surprised someone could make such a broad statement.



No, I disagree. That’s why I laughed.


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 23, 2018)

KenpoDave said:


> No, I disagree. That’s why I laughed.



lol, thanks, basically, headhunter hijacked my thread and tried to tell me i was dumb when i was just telling the truth.

This guy is a nick cerio kenpo 4th dan, and he trains GSP for his kick, he has no other martial arts behind him, iwas just proud to say this to kenpo people here cuz i think GSP is a good martial artist, but looks like some people will always be hostile or try to make you feel stupid theres no kick useful to mma in kenpo, go back to where u come from, wow. i guess he's a headhunter for real heh ?

i think he tried to box us into his own substyle which clearly has no high kick, people got to keep an open mind about all of this.

it's like saying theres no elbow hit or throw in karaté, people that know karaté knows there are lots of substyle with jiu jitsu , elbows, knees.. etc..


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 23, 2018)

FireWalker said:


> since we were discussing kenpos and high kick, very interesting kata from the second highest NCK in quebec province :
> 
> people that don't like kicks will be disapointed LOL


What is the use of this as a cane kata?  Who is anticipated to be the person who would practice it and find it useful?

The reason I ask is this:  the kata uses a lot of techniques that rely heavily on athleticism.  Lots of high kicks, jumping kicks, and jumping-spinning kicks.  Lots of them.  In fact, I would say that is the bulk of the kata.

So clearly this is not a kata meant for an elderly or disabled person who could make use of a cane that he/she might already have a need for mobility purposes, for self defense.

The other option is that it is for a younger, athletically capable person.  But the problem is, that person would not be carrying a cane unless it was a deliberate deception.  And honestly, I do not believe that tends to be done.

So the whole thing simply does not make sense.

So I ask: what good is this kata?  Who would actually find it useful?

It could perhaps be modified to be simply a short stick or walking staff, something that might be carried on a hiking trip, for example.  But when you use a cane of the type typically used by the elderly or the disabled, it becomes very...strange.


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 23, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> What is the use of this as a cane kata?  Who is anticipated to be the person who would practice it and find it useful?
> 
> The reason I ask is this:  the kata uses a lot of techniques that rely heavily on athleticism.  Lots of high kicks, jumping kicks, and jumping-spinning kicks.  Lots of them.  In fact, I would say that is the bulk of the kata.
> 
> ...



Hahaha you are right my friend, it is a very good question, one that i cannot answer unfortunately but if i get to speak to this guy someday i'll tell him, what you say sir makes alot of sense haha, theres even a flying kick, i don't think a disabled person could do that hahaha

he should probably change the weapon he use


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 23, 2018)

i love how you analyzed it and the words you have used epic, haha i love it deliberate deception


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 23, 2018)

FireWalker said:


> lol, thanks, basically, headhunter hijacked my thread and tried to tell me i was dumb when i was just telling the truth.
> 
> This guy is a nick cerio kenpo 4th dan, and he trains GSP for his kick, he has no other martial arts behind him, iwas just proud to say this to kenpo people here cuz i think GSP is a good martial artist, but looks like some people will always be hostile or try to make you feel stupid theres no kick useful to mma in kenpo, go back to where u come from, wow. i guess he's a headhunter for real heh ?
> 
> ...


Making up stuff again I see...


----------



## FireWalker (Sep 23, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Making up stuff again I see...



not at all bro look at the facts :

1 - i came here saying GSP got a nick cerio's kenpo 4th dan as a trainer for his kicking, matter of fact i verified and he has not trained in any other martial ars.

2 - You came here very dimissive of what i was saying with the i know better attitude and told me you wouldn't take a kenpo trainer for your kicking cuz kenpo does not have nice kicking for MMA, i told you so what, you don't know better than GSP and his crew to choose a trainer do you ? 

3 - so basically you brushed all i was saying aside, just by the fact that in YOUR training in YOUR kenpo style ( style that you never precised ) has no kicks usefull to MMA in YOUR opinion.

4 - have you read the articles about GSP and this guy ? they've been training for years now, don't you think if it wasn't the right guy they would still be training ? why do i bring the articles as proof here and your still dismissive of my whole post, where are your facts ?!  

proof is in the pudding bro, i don't wanna sound offensive, but i trust GSP to find someone to train him more than i trust you for MMA.

Now before you just change the subject or try to deny and dodge, try to adress this post as honestly as you can and maybe you will realize u just hijacked this thread with your own opinion and in your own reality, your opinion vs the facts i choose the facts

thanks


----------



## Headhunter (Sep 24, 2018)

FireWalker said:


> not at all bro look at the facts :
> 
> 1 - i came here saying GSP got a nick cerio's kenpo 4th dan as a trainer for his kicking, matter of fact i verified and he has not trained in any other martial ars.
> 
> ...


Quote me anywhere where I used the word dumb. Lol you still seem to think I care about this at all...why do you think I care if he's training with some random guy. I couldn't care less. Also high jacking a thread is where you talk about a subject completely unrelated. Everything j spoke about related to what you said.

Thanks "bro"


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 24, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Quote me anywhere where I used the word dumb. Lol you still seem to think I care about this at all...why do you think I care if he's training with some random guy. I couldn't care less. Also high jacking a thread is where you talk about a subject completely unrelated. Everything j spoke about related to what you said.
> 
> Thanks "bro"


I dont really care either way, but he didn't suggest you said dumb in any of what you quote. He did earlier, but not in your quote.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Sep 24, 2018)

FireWalker said:


> lists of all his original forms taken from there :
> 
> MT:The Forms of Nick Cerio's Kenpo -                   Deluxe Martial Arts Forums
> 
> ...


Going through this (keep in mind I left the system as a 1st degree. There may be first degree bb forms or higher I do not know):

The blocking forms I am fairly certain my style, and all of villari shaolin kempo, has. Same with the pinans and cats (the cats looked a bit different, I dont know if villari taught them differently, or my offshoot did, but they were similar enough that I recognize them as the same),

Circle of the tiger we practiced. Circle of the leopard I couldn't find a video of. Circle of the panther seems to start as 10 point blocking then part of stature of the crane, then go through a succession of combinations. I never learned it as one, but I assume thats because I learned each part separately.

The shotokan karate ones I learned from a different style of kenpo and I can say that villari's didn't teach them. Cerio no kon sho we learned as-is, same with no kon dai (we actually learn that first). I cant comment on the kama/sai/tonfa forms since, while I learned them, I don't remember them well enough to comment.

There are around 7 other forms beyond whats listed to earn blackbelt in villaris (and its offshoots) systems. There are more in the system overall (ie: hansuki). When you include the chinese forms that raises it a lot too, but I'm nice enough not to add that comparison 

So, overall, at least at 1st degree the shotokan forms are the only ones missing, but there are other froms to take their place. In Cerio kenpo, do you have kenpo/SD combos/1steps as well? If so, what are those labelled as?


----------



## punisher73 (Sep 28, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> What is the use of this as a cane kata?  Who is anticipated to be the person who would practice it and find it useful?
> 
> The reason I ask is this:  the kata uses a lot of techniques that rely heavily on athleticism.  Lots of high kicks, jumping kicks, and jumping-spinning kicks.  Lots of them.  In fact, I would say that is the bulk of the kata.
> 
> ...



I thought the same thing when watching it.  I guess if you are walking with your grandpa and you get mugged, you can take his cane to defend the both of you in that manner.  About the only thing I saw, FOR ME, that I would apply/use was using the cane as a point of balance while kicking.

The cane was used mainly as a long range strking weapon in the video, FOR ME, I also would have liked to have seen more grappling "in close" applications using the hook to manipulate the attacker(s).

But, to each their own.


----------



## Acronym (Aug 30, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Side note, I'm going to agree with headhunter that the kenpo/kempo styles I've seen have high kicks in the curriculum, but they're not trained as extensively as other styles. The ones I've been to have all had the attitude of "yes, they're in the curriculum and you should learn them, but don't focus on them. Any kicks you will be doing shouldn't be above chest (or waist depending on the instructor) height".
> 
> .



What about Thompons lead leg side kicks and stance, is that Kempo or more likely something he worked out by himself?  It seems Bill Wallace and Joe Lewis also departed from traditional Karate and simply did what suited their fighting style.


----------

